# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si të vendos fotografinë time në sfond?

## Tironsja

Pershendetje
Doja te dija si mund te ve nje fotografi ne ekranin e kompjuterit.
Me pak fjale ,kam nje fotografi te mbese time ne e_mail, dhe dua qe ate fotografi ta kem ne ekranin e kompjuterit.
Nuk e di a me kuptoni  :buzeqeshje: 
Pres ndihmen tuaj.

----------


## benseven11

Ketu ke dy adresa programesh qe bejne screensaver duke perdorur fotografi/imazhe te tuat,krahas imazheve mund ti bashkangjitesh
screensaverit edhe muzike/ ndonje skedar mp3 qe te pelqen
http://www.2flyer.com/   kjo eshte shareware me prove ose
Ke dhe programin Dcat qe eshte falas
http://www.dcatsoftware.com/mswind/dss/main.htm
Dcat screensaver ndertus kerkon edhe nje program shtese qe te punoje
vizual bazik runtime6 e shkarkon ketu
 A)http://www.dcatsoftware.com/mswind/vbrun/vb6-dlod.htm
Pasi shkarkon Vizual bazik 6 atehere shkarkon programin te ky link
B)http://www.dcatsoftware.com/mswind/dss/dloadb.htm te dyja A dhe B i shkarkon ne C:/Programs
Ke edhe nje program tjeter per kete pune Easy screensaver studio
http://www.dd2002.com./ edhe kjo eshte shareware me prove 30 dite

----------


## Gepardi

Nuk besoj se do t'i hyne ne shume ato programet per vete llojin e pyetjes.
Megjithate do mundohem te shpjegoj dicka.

1.Ruaje ate foton ne kompjuterin tend(Zakonisht duke klikuar me butonin e djathte te mous-it dhe pastaj nga lista duhet te zgjedhesh "Save Picture As...") dhe qe ta kesh me kollaj ruaje tek folderi (direktoria) My Documents/My Pictures .

Me pas kliko me butonin e djathte te mouse-it ne desktop dhe zgjidh properties.
Ne dritaren qe do te hapet shko tek fleta Desktop dhe aty ne listen e fotove do te kesh dhe ate te mbeses tende.

Shiko Foton

2. Nje menyre tjeter eshte qe te hapesh foton sic e hap zakonisht dhe pastaj te klikosh me butonin e djathte te mousit dhe te zgjedhes mundesine Set As desktop background.

Shiko Foton

----------


## Tironsja

Pershendetje
Ju falenderoj per ndihmen tuaj.
Geparti, une bera versionin e pare qe me dhe,por me ndodhi dicka e cudicme.  :buzeqeshje: 
E futa foton te my doc dhe pa pritur me doli fotoja ne ekran.Kjo foto me ka ardhur me anen e celularit pra permasat jane shume te vogla dhe ne ekran me doli e shumfishuar.Diska e bukur.Me pas une vajta te desktop dhe pa dashje e nderova foton vura nje te zakonshme qe ka kompjuteri.Kur doja te vija prap foton e mbeses time ekrani behet vetem blu.Pra un klikoj ne desktop ne liste eshte Photo013(foto e mbese) por ajo nuk me shfaqet me.
Nuk ja them fare per kto gjera ne komjuter,ma beni hallall qe po ju besdis pak  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

behet right klik ne desktop/properties/
klikohet tek desktop tab
shiko ku thote pozition
e hap pozition menune duke klikuar tek shenja e v
aty zgjedh stretch
kjo do ta jape fotografine duke mbuluar gjithe ekranin
cilesia e figures bie per fat te keq
Windowsi nuk ta jep dot mundesine ta hapesh si screensaver
ne gjithe ekranin te duhet ti besh fotografise ripermasim(resize) me
paint per ta bere fit ne gjithe ekranin kjo i ul cilesine figures shume
Windowsi eshte i kufizuar ta jep fotografine ne screensaver
ne format te shumefishte pllakash(tile) ose si nje fotografi e vogel e vetme
si fotografi pashaporte
ka programe qe mund ti bejne axhustim figures duke e dhene ne ekran te plote
si screen saver vetem se problemi eshte se nuk ruhet pastertia e fotografise ne permasat origjinale si ne celular

----------


## DEMION_21

:sarkastik:  shum thjesht me lol ! 

nese ti e ke foton te ruajtur ne kompjuter ti vetem hap foton kliko ne te djatht te miut edhe aty te dalin ato gjerat edhe ti kliko aty ku e ka te shkruar 


 SET AS DESKTOP BACKGROUND 
edhe kaq lol edhe fotoja do te shfaqet ne kompjuter 

po pate ndonji veshtiresi ne kuptim me trego se te shpjegoj me hollesishem ok bye bye kalofsh mir lol   :kryqezohen:

----------


## Gepardi

Per ilustrimin e asaj qe tha benseven shiko foton duke klikuar ne lidhjen me poshte.

----------


## edspace

Tironjsa,

Tek kjo faqe ke një ilustrim të mirë për atë që kërkon. 
http://www.albasoul.com/modules.php?...per&file=index

----------

